# House buying in Florida



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to buy a house in Florida and I am trying to work out if my husband and I qualify for the first time homebuyers tax credit. We are both English and have been living, renting, working and paying taxes in Florida since January. We don’t own a house in America but we do own one in England that we have been renting out since January. So we are first time buyers in America but not globally. Do you know if we qualify?

Alternatively, does anyone know how I can get in touch with a real life person in the IRS? I have trawled through their website and I can’t find the answer to the question above. I have tried phoning but I just get a series of recorded messages. I couldn’t find an email address and I don’t want to take a day off work to visit my local tax office. I have also tried asking the person sorting out the mortgage for us but he doesn’t know .

Thank you,

B x


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The requirements state that 

"You did not own any other main home during the 3-year period ending on the date of purchase."

This is apparently NOT limited to homes in the US.

There are a few specific exclusions, including non-resident aliens, but someone on an immigrant visa is still eligible.

If you can't go in to the tax office, it can be pretty tough finding a real live person to talk to by phone. Your best best is usually to consult the IRS website (Internal Revenue Service) and use one of their contact services How to Contact the IRS
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Bother.

Ho hum, thank you for taking the time to reply. 

B x


----------

